# If you love Issey Miyake...



## sweetramona (Jul 5, 2006)

...what else do you love? 

I never want to wear anything else but I don't want to burn out on this! I am wearing Clinique Happy Heart to work and like it but it's not LOOOVE like the Issey Miyake.


----------



## jessiekins1 (Jul 17, 2006)

haha, try the shania perfume. it's light like the ones you mentioned but still very sexy. a girl in my class wears it and it's intoxicating. i keep meaning to buy myself a bottle.


----------

